# brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
mein Sommerurlaub an der Dänischen Küste (Ostseite) nun langsam immer näher rückt wollte ich mal den Profis fragen wo man denn brauchbare Vorfächer am bessten kaufen tut. 
Sicher... der Profi wird jetzt sagen: Sowas macht man selber und kauft es nicht.  Ich habe auch kein probelm so ein System/Vorfach selebr zu machen. Bloß wäre es ja schonmal gut wenn ,man dazu eine Vorlage hätte. 
Und wenn ihr mir nun sagen könnt wo ich sowas käuflich erweben kann wäre ich sehtr dankbar.#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*

Moin Steffen, alles was es zu kaufen gibt taugt nichts. Ich würde dir eine kleine Auswahl am Montagen bauen und zuschicken. Dann kannst du die nachbauen.Oder du gucks auf meine Seite bei Tipps. Die ganz einfachen ohne Einhängeclipps sind eigentlich voll ausreichend.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*

Danke Jörg, :m 
dann werde ich mich mal auf deiner Seite umschauen. Das nötige Kleinzeug zum nachbauen der Montage werde ich hier bei meinem Händler schon zu kaufen bekommen.


----------



## klausberger (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*

Hallo Stuffel!
War vor zwei Jahren in den Niederlanden zum Brandungsangeln. Habe mich vorher bei meinem Fischergeschäft mit Montagen eingedeckt, mit denen ich keinen Erfolg hatte. Erst als ich mir Tipps und Montagen vom ortsansäßigen Angelladen in den Niederlanden holte, fing ich gut.
Deshalb mein Tipp: Immer zuerst das erste Fischergeschäft in der Nähe deines Urlaubsortes aufsuchen, hier bekommst du die notwendigen Tipps und die besten Montagen.
mfg


----------



## RoterAdler (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*



> Erst als ich mir Tipps und Montagen vom ortsansäßigen Angelladen in den Niederlanden holte, fing ich gut.



Dem kann ich nur beisteuern !!! Informiere Dich welche Fische zu der Zeit gehen und wie Sie gefangen werden. Diese Montagen solltest Du auch verwenden und kannst sie evtl. an Dich anpassen..................

Und lasssssssss den ganzen Perlen Schei.... weg ...............

Grüße


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*

Jop bau die Vorfächer selbst !
Die Vorfächer sind entweder total überteuert ( 5 € für n Vorfach , Einzelteile kosten ca. 1 € ) oder totaler Schrott (bei einigen 2 € Vorfächer konnt ich die Knoten einfach so aufziehen , die hätten nichtmal n 40er Dorsch gehalten ...)

Bauanleitung gibts im Montagen Forum genug ...


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> ...Einzelteile kosten ca. 1 € oder totaler Schrott



Für 1,- € hast du dann aber auch noch totalen Schrott :m
Ist wirklich bisschen teurer wenn man anständige Haken und Wirbel plus Lockperlen verwendet. Aber wie ihr schon sagtet ist Selberbauen auf jeden Fall am billigsten und auch meist am besten. Die Vorfächer von Meeresangler_Schwerin sind alle OK. Die kann man in der Nordsee genaus so gebrauchen wie ind der Ostsee. Die Mundschnurlängen sind von den Windverhältnissen abhängig. Die Hakengröße ist von den Zielfisch abhängig. Ob Perlen oder ohne Perlen muß jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Bau die man so nach wie M_S sie auf seiner Seite vorgestellt hat und dann hast du schon was brauchbares. 
Es gibt auch Vorfächer mit Kaskardenwirbel aber diese wirst du in Bayern bestimmt nicht bekommen. Geh doch mal auf die Seite von www.bigtackle.de (ist auch Boardpartner) dort findest du ne ganze Menge an Zubehör. Auch wirst du es bei dir wohl schwer haben vernünftige Einhängeclips (z.B. Alpha Bait Clips) zu finden. Was nicht im Shop aufgelistet ist hat er meist trotzdem vorrätig (z.B. Kaskardenwirbel). 

Viel Spaß beim basteln....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*

@ Klaus S. liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich mit diesen "normalen" schwarzen Plastikclips gut zurechtkomme , da brauch ich nichts teureres .
Die VMC haken kosten im 25er Pack nicht sooo viel , und mit Perlen etc hab ich mich bei Sonderangeboten eingedeckt .


----------



## Agalatze (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Steffen, alles was es zu kaufen gibt taugt nichts. Ich würde dir eine kleine Auswahl am Montagen bauen und zuschicken. Dann kannst du die nachbauen.Oder du gucks auf meine Seite bei Tipps. Die ganz einfachen ohne Einhängeclipps sind eigentlich voll ausreichend.


 
feiner zug jörg !!!
und mit der aussage dass die nichts taugen hast du auch recht.
es gab mal zwei oder drei vorfächer die ganz ok waren zum kaufen,
aber keinesfalls vergleichbar mit selbstgeknoteten #6


----------



## Agalatze (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*

ach ja...
für 1 euro habe ich auch noch NIE ein passables vorfach selber gebaut.
meine kosten liegen da um ein mehrfaches !!


----------



## Sleepy Hollow (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*

Oder man kauft sich die von Sea-Tackle sind aber nicht grade billig, aber gut. #6


----------



## Sleepy Hollow (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*

Ich meine natürlich die von Dieter Eisele, das keine Verwirung auftaucht 
Warum kann man eigentlich seine Komentare nicht editieren ;+



> Diese exklusiven Brandungsvorfächer von Dieter Eisele werden in Deutschland per Hand geknüpft. Hierbei werden nur die besten Materialien verwendet, wie z.B. Kamasanhaken, Berkley Trilene Schnüre, Sovik-Wirbel, Lil-Corky Perlen, Breakaway Clips und Zubehör. Nur die Kombination dieser hochwertigen Materialien und die Erfahrung der „Vorfachknüpfer“ lassen diese Vorfächer sicher und fängig sein. Nicht zuletzt spielen die Erfahrungen und die Entwicklung der Deutschen Damen-Nationalmannschaft im Brandungsangeln des DMV in unsere Select-Brandungsvorfächer ein.


----------



## Agalatze (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*



			
				Sleepy Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine natürlich die von Dieter Eisele, das keine Verwirung auftaucht
> Warum kann man eigentlich seine Komentare nicht editieren ;+


 
also ganz ehrlich... toll sind die systeme nicht !
für den anfänger der überhaupt keine ahnung hat, und keine binden kann,
ist das sicher ok, aber ansonsten viel zu teuer und auch nicht gerade super.

ach ja... und die erfahrungen der damen-nationalmannschaft spielen da auch keine rolle. die werden zwar gesponsert, aber entwickeln keine vorfächer. das wurde vor jahren wohl mal so gemacht, aber jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Hadley (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*

*Ich habe mir im Mai 5 Vorfächer für 70 Kronen beim *
*Händler gekauft,mit Blei und allem Zipp & Zapp.*
*Da habe ich nur die Knoten ein wenig bearbeitet,*
*und das Blei das nur eingeschlauft war richtig*
*befestigt.*
*Habe damit 3 Wochen geangelt,und mir nur eins*
*abgerissen.*
*Jetzt bin ich kein Profi ( Brandugsangeln leider nur*
*im Urlaub ),aber die Dänen angeln auch damit,und*
*ich denke die wissen was sie tun.*
*Meine beiden Kumpel haben mit selbstgeknoteten*
*Vorfächern geagelt,( mit Spinnerblättchen und*
*Lockperlen )unterschiede in der fängigkeit waren*
*da nicht festzustellen.#c *

*Gruß: Hadley #h *


----------



## Agalatze (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: brauchbare Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln, wo am bessten kaufen?*



			
				Hadley schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich habe mir im Mai 5 Vorfächer für 70 Kronen beim *
> *Händler gekauft,mit Blei und allem Zipp & Zapp.*
> *Da habe ich nur die Knoten ein wenig bearbeitet,*
> *und das Blei das nur eingeschlauft war richtig*
> ...


 
ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das gemacht habt, dass die systeme 3 wochen gehalten haben, aber nun gut...
ob die dänen damit angeln oder auch nicht... vielleicht waren das auch nur anfänger. aber in der regel fangen sie selber gebauten besser.


----------

